# Clexane injections



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm sorry if this has been asked before (i did check two pages back but didn't find anything similar!) but i'll be doing clexane injections on our next tx.  I've never injected myself before and i'm terrified - just wondered if anyone had any advice?

Thanks in advance for any advice   

Miss Babs x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I assume the EAIVF is embryo adoption? Is this why you have never jabbed before?

I was almost needle phobic before IVF (it put me off doing IVF) and have now done about 100 jabs to myself and find it fine. I wish I knew how easy it was years ago!

Clexane can be a little bit more stingy that some of the other injections, and because it is a blood thinner you might be quite bruised - but you have to consider the reason why you are doing it and the final outcome. It will be worth it! Mind over matter!!!

You can numb the skin a bit with some ice if this helps or pat the skin before pinching. If you really can't stand it, then there is a cream called EMLA that you can get and you put this on the site 1 hour before to anaesthetise the skin so you won't feel it.

Once you have done a few you will get the hang of it and find them second nature. Strangely I came to look forward to my jabs as I felt it was one step closer to the final goal.

With Clexane you will also notice a bubble in the syringe - this is meant to be there to reduce bruising - but getting the medication into the right place under the skin.

Good luck!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi HH

Yes we're doing embryo adoption, i'm never sure whether to call it ivf really, i feel like a bit of a fraud really since all you brave ladies are doing dr & stimming that i don't have to.

Thanks for your advice, esp re the emla gel    think i might get hold of some of that.

I have a friend who is a paramedic so i think she might give me some training if i need it too.

Good luck on your tx journey hun
xxx


----------

